# punio sumbrada



## snake (Jun 25, 2008)

what style of eskrima does punio sumbrada come from


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 25, 2008)

snake said:


> what style of eskrima does punio sumbrada come from


 
Snake,

I was introduced to poinio Sumbrada by my first FMa Instructor who was apprenticing under Guro Danny Inosanto.  Now with Guro Dan drawing on many different sources for information it is hard to say for sure where this drill comes from but it's a pretty good guess to say it is part of Lamenco Escrima (which was the core of a lot of Guro Dan's drills).

Regards,

Rob


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2008)

angel cabalas did punio sumbrada also.i wonder if it came from him.dan insanto trainned with angel.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 25, 2008)

Phadrus00 said:


> I was introduced to poinio Sumbrada by my first FMa Instructor who was apprenticing under Guro Danny Inosanto.



I've seen Mr. Inosanto do it at a seminar and also seen an Eskrido (Doce Pares) instructor do it. It's not too uncommon, though we don't have it in Modern Arnis.


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe the term punyo sumbrada came from Manong John LaCoste! Although many Kali systems incorporate this six count flow!   



   Brad


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I've seen Mr. Inosanto do it at a seminar and also seen an Eskrido (Doce Pares) instructor do it. It's not too uncommon, though we don't have it in Modern Arnis.


 
Arnisador,

Interesting!  I have not seen it in the Doce Pares Curriculum before and definately not in the Modern Arnis or Kombatan Curriculum either.  I have been sharing it with the Kombatan folks I train with and they really like it.

Rob


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2008)

Charleston Combat said:


> I believe the term punyo sumbrada came from Manong John LaCoste! Although many Kali systems incorporate this six count flow!
> 
> 
> 
> Brad


Great video clip Brad!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2008)

Phadrus00 said:


> Interesting!  I have not seen it in the Doce Pares Curriculum before



Like most of us, this instructor had exposure to several different FMAs. He was an Eskrido instructor but I can't be sure it was an Eskrido technique!


----------

